#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >     Hydrates    ǿ

## Esam

**  Hydrates*                  (       )         (*cathrates*) .
     :
1.             +  .           *   Dew Point
*         ( ).          .
2.   3      ( -  -   ).
3.     .
          :
1.   :   :
   .        *   Choke  Valves**   Temp.  Drop* 
        ( - )         .
   .   *   Agitation*  :           .*
*2.                            (  -
*  T*   -  )      .*
*3.   *   Free  Water* :                       .*
**   Multiphase  flow  ** *        .
*  Pigging**   Pig*                                    ( -  -  .. )         . 

            .                 .              .           *   32 ̊ F* .
 3      :  *  Type I** Type II** Type H*       :*
*Type H*
*Type II*
*Type I*


34
136
46
Water Molecules per Unit Cell

 *Cages per Unit Cell*

3
16
6
Small

2
-
-
Medium

1
8
2
Large

0.15
0.15
0.1481
All Cages Filled
Mole fraction hydrate former

-
0.0556
0.1154
Only Large Cages Filled
Mole fraction hydrate former

 *Cavity Diameter*

7.8
7.8
7.9
Small

8.1
-
-
medium

11.2
9.5
8.6
Large


5.178 x 10  -27
1.728 x 10  -27
Volume of Unit Cell (m3)

see text
N2*,*C3H8
i-C4H10
CH4*,*C2H6
H2S*,*   CO2
Typical Formers




**   flowlines**   chokes**   orifices*                .        *   FREEZING*      .*
*                                   :        .
                                  .* 
** 
**   throttling*                                         .
          ,            *   Condensate*                     .   ( *   EG*)                 .* 
* * *:*
*                  (    )               .*
* :*
* *   Low Temperature Exchange LTX*          ()    )
                       .*
* *   indirect Fired Heaters* (  )             / 
            .         *   shell & Tube* 
      .. .



*   heat  Trace* 
                          .*
**   Pipe  Insulation*          .* 
* 
      :
 -  .
 - .
 -   *   DEG*.
       :    *   LPG* -    *   Corrosion  Inhibitors*     .     *   0.15 - 1.5* 3/  .                  .
*
* 
*

See More:    Hydrates    ǿ

----------

